# Insurance Problem



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Well I finally am so fed up with my Business Automobile Insurance that I want to switch to another company. Here is the story. 

My current Business Auto. Ins. company is "AUI Insurance Co." - the name of issuer is "Robert Plan Corporation". The problem is that the renewal was last October, 2002. They were supposed to send me a new ID cards for both my trucks. Because I did not receive them in the mail, my agent had them faxed them a temporary ID cards which is good for 45 days. So I thought no big deal, threw the temporary ID cards in glove box and forget it. It was not until January when I found out that I am driving without a valid ID cards. I found out when I was going to register my landscape trailer at the DMV because they require it. Not only that DMV requires it, they also require it with my business name on it. So I called my agent and she said she will take care of it. So 6 weeks later I called her again and told her I have not got it yet. She said she will request it to the issuer again. Four weeks later I called her again, told her I still have not got any. Two weeks later, same thing, called her again. A week later I got a mail from the issuer, two ids cards. BUT both ids cards are for my Toyota, no card for my Chevy. Not only that, the id cards do not even have my business name on it as I requested. So I called my agent, told her about it. Two weeks later, told her nothing came in the mail. Another week, called her. Nothing. :realmad: This is the point when I am really fed up. Called again yesterday, told her nothing again. She said that she will call the issuer and find out the problem and told me she will let me know what is wrong. Well I waited until late this afternoon and called her, asking what the problem is. She said the issuer's supervisor has not returned her call yet. So I said, ok, let me know when you do. Really frustrating.  

This is not the only time I had problems with them. When I bought the premium two years ago, I was at the DMV to register my vehicle and that was when I found out that the issuer spelled my name wrong on the ID cards. So the agent had to fax the temporary ID card to DMV. Also, last year I gave the check to my agent as a payment for the additonal premium that I bought. Well, the issuer sent me several bills repeatly that I owe them money. I was like, what the ****. I called my agent, told them that I paid them. The agent told me that the issuer don't have my check. Then later the issuer said my check is lost.  Then they said that my check may have accidentally be applied to another account. Two months later the check finally cleared. Boy I was PO'ed! 

I guess I get what I pay for. Right now I am paying for around $1600 each truck for liability. Considering that I am 20 years old and am NY resident, with clean record, and doing business, it is a premium that seems to be too good to be true. Two years ago when I was 18, I got several quotes of $3-$5K for one truck (I only own Toyota at that time). I was about to give up at that time, but tried one more company and that is when I found my auto insurer after seeing a quote of $1500. Again, I guess I get what I pay for. I can't image how they would have handle the claim if I have to file it.

Did any of you have or had goes through this company? Did you have problems with them? :realmad: 

So far I am very pleased with Erie and Niagara Association - which covers me for Business Liability, not automobile. Never had a problem with them when adding additional coverage and paying the premium. They sent me info. prompty, such as when I added my business name to their policy, and when terriorism coverage is added to the policy, which did not cost me anything. I am thinking about switching to them to cover me for Business Auto. too. Do you know if this company also do cover for Business Auto.? If so, can I have both policy sort of "combined" and pay less for it, because I am buying both coverages from them, rather than through two separate companies? Any other companies that you experienced with and am very happy with? I figure that it is worth paying more because if something bad happen (I hope not) and I need help and money fast, I would have a company that should handle the claim promptly without difficuilty. 

I apologize for this long post, but would appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*Insurance company*

Get rid of the insurance company as soon as you get coverage by another company. go on the Internet and get some quotes or ask other landscaper in your area who they use.

Insurance should not be that complicated. I use nationwide insurance and anytime I call my agent he jump on my requests ASAP. He wants my business and know who to keep me happy is by getting my needs taken care of immediately. Sometimes you need to do some yelling in order to get thing resolved.

Look into moving all the insurance needs to one company so you then you become a larger customer to that company so when asking for sometime to be done they do you first.

In regards to the your insurance company, why not go to the office, make a appointment with the owner of the company and give him a ear-full:realmad: find out if he really wants your business and what will he/she do to make thing right for being treated that way. Ask them for a refund of money during the time which you were not covered. If sometime would have happened (an accident) they might have not covered your claim.

Get rid of them (insurance company) and you'll sleep better and more peaceful every night. Running a business is hard enough without wasting your time worrying about your insurance coverage.

Your right about you get what you pay for!!! But what the purpose of paying so little if your not getting the service/coverage/protection you deserve...:waving:

P.S. I hate insurance company, they should rebate back to us some portion of money for not putting in any claims for years of collecting and not having to pay out any claim. :realmad:

I feel your pain...


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

My insurance is thru Erie and i know i saved big bucks switching to them about 6 years ago when i started buying higher dollar trucks and needed full coverage but was still considered "young" so the previous company quoted me close to $3k for full coverage on a newer full size Chevy ext.cab 4x4,at that time Erie quoted $1,200 for the same coverage and now full coverage is way less than half of that for each vehicle.I like them,good company.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've done real well with Progressive for both commercial and personal auto.

http://www.progressive.com/


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks guys. I will look into them. 

Just curious what is your coverage in Business Auto? In my current policy, I have a coverage of $250K per person, $500K per accident for bodily injury liability, and also for uninsured motorists. As for property damage, the coverage is $100K. The deductible is $500. 

This is not the best coverage that I could possibily get, but this is not the minimum required coverage by state law. I am just curious what is the common coverage that you guys carry. Thanks.


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Wxmn6-Have you looked at Farm Family? Since landscaping is considered an agriculture related business, we are able to go with them. You just have to join the NYS Farm Bureau, which is $80 per year. I have everything through them- Auto, business liability, and workers comp.
Their service is excellent, I have no complaints at all. If I need a certiicate of insurance for something, it is in my mailbox literally the next day.
Of course, I still ***** about how expensive my insurance is, but at least the service is good and I don't have to worry about not getting insurance cards, etc. Look into them if you are looking to change companies. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Matthew Bowman (Sep 21, 2002)

Wxmn6, I found that the commercial vehicle insurance is the easy part, however it is expensive. My trucks have $1million liability & full coverage and they cost me around $2800/year. These are not new trucks. The part I have had major difficulty with is the general liability. I think I talked to 50 agents before someone could get me a reasonable quote. Anyone know how much it's going up for next year?


----------

